
The Coming Software Apocalypse - reducesuffering
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/saving-the-world-from-code/540393/?silverid=MzEwMTkwMTI1NTc3S0&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_search_srp_content%3Bl%2FUccpp8S8CwIZFaWdA9Hw%3D%3D&amp;single_page=true
======
tmnvix
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15343559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15343559)

